# Postfix/Courier-IMAP/SquirrelMail suddenly stopped working

## tsigo

This morning I was messing around with my mail server (Courier-IMAP/Pop3, Postfix, Fetchmail, Procmail, SpamAssassin, SquirrelMail).

I was trying to get it to receive mail for one of my domains instead of having to use easyDNS' mail servers.  I had to add a service at port 8025 since my ISP blocks 25.  Added the appropriate line to master.cf.  I got all of that to work.

When I was in mutt I realized that vcron was sending an e-mail to root@<mailserver> every time it finished a job since I installed Gentoo (which I disabled during this time).  It was something like 9300 mails.  For some reason I logged into SquirrelMail as root (which took forever, but it worked).  Then I logged out.

Went back to Mutt as root and held down "d" for a few minutes to clear out the messages.  That was OK.  At this point I think I tried to log back into SquirrelMail, no go.  So now I'm stuck.  It seems to me like a Courier-IMAP problem, since I can't log in through any clients except Mutt on the local machine.

Another weird thing though, when I do telnet host 143, I get the appropriate response.  So it seems like just SquirrelMail/Outlook can't make the connection.

When I login through SquirrelMail it hangs trying to get to redirect.php, but loads the login screen correctly.

Setup:

tsinix - Web server (running SquirrelMail)

tsitoo - Mail server (Courier-imapd/courier-pop3d, Postfix)

SquirrelMail Server Settings:

IMAP server - tsitoo

IMAP port - 143

Use Sendmail/SMTP - SMTP

SMTP Server - tsitoo

SMTP Port - 25 (tried 8025, doesn't work either, both are listening)

Auth'd SMTP - false

POP Before SMTP - false

main.cf Settings:

myhostname = tsitoo.domain.org

mydomain = domain.org

myorigin = $mydomain

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain, localhost

I'm really stumped on this one.  Working in perfect harmony one minute, not working at all the next.

----------

## mglauche

i don't know about courier, but with normal mail (without maildir) you should be able to stop courier, then delete /var/spool/mail/root (this should be one big file, containing all of root's mail)

----------

## tsigo

Yeah I realized that like 3/4 through deleting the mail.  :Smile: 

----------

## tsigo

Bah I knew it was something stupid.  Works in Mozilla - which begs the question, what the hell is wrong with IE? Clearing Cache and cookies atm.

----------

## mglauche

oh, yes .. some *cough* email programms react badly to high volume of email  :Wink: 

----------

## squanto

 *Quote:*   

> I was trying to get it to receive mail for one of my domains instead of having to use easyDNS' mail servers. I had to add a service at port 8025 since my ISP blocks 25. Added the appropriate line to master.cf. I got all of that to work. 

 

What line do you add? I would like to do this, as my isp (college) blocks port 25 as well.  I have my dns hosted at dyndns, and I read that I can use alternate port for delivering mail / http.

Thanks!

-Andrew

----------

## grakker

Quick search on google came up with this one about postfix and this one with good general information about what you want to do.[/url]

----------

## squanto

On dyndns's help pages it lists this: 

 *Quote:*   

> I want to run a mail server, but my ISP has blocked port 25. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> No. Unfortunately, it's not possible to specify in SMTP to send mail to another port, so without an open port 25, you cannot run a mail server unless you have another machine with an open port 25 running a customized mail server to relay the mail through.

 

And yet the link I followed thru grakker's post says that I can do this, via No-IP's service.  I don't wish to pay 40 bucks a year for reflector service and then 29 a year for dns service (via No-IP's services).  I would like to use dyndns because of cost. So the link you gave me to no-ip is not a viable option for me.

As for the first link, I do not understand how running smtp over a different port can work. I have tried it, and I now either have postfix crash on startup (because it sees two different ports to run smtp on) or I have lost the ability to send mail ( because postfix is trying to send mail on a non standard port).  In the second link, there are 2 other replies, both of which say that this is not possible, and I agree with them after trying the suggestion given at the top.

I can send mail fine, but I cannot receive mail from outside my network.  All I need to do is receive mail on a different port, but I don't think this is possible after learning about dns and how ports work.  And thus I would need a "reflector" service like No-IP's.

-Andrew

----------

